# Black metal



## Whitenoise (Jul 21, 2008)

Any fans of it here, if so what specific subgenres and bands and what about them  appeals to you? 

  Also any funeral doom metal fans here?


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 21, 2008)

Drudkh and Immortal are the only two I can recall off the top of my head.
I like the clean guitar and the messy sounding vocals of Immortal, and I like the epic gutteral tone of Drudkh.


----------



## Aden (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm not usually one for genres (save for shit like Korn _not being metal_), and most of the time I could care less what the lyrics are about. If the sound is interesting and good, I'll listen to it.

Am I correct in thinking that the biggest distinction of black metal is the lyrical themes?

/Oh, and I like Dimmu Borgir.
//Call the music police!


----------



## Tilt (Jul 22, 2008)

Aden said:


> I'm not usually one for genres (save for shit like Korn _not being metal_), and most of the time I could care less what the lyrics are about. If the sound is interesting and good, I'll listen to it.
> 
> Am I correct in thinking that the biggest distinction of black metal is the lyrical themes?
> 
> ...




Dimmu Borgir is a great band that doesn't take themselves too seriously. Death Cult Armageddon had some of the funniest picture inserts ever.

My favorite is the one with shagrath getting a jack daniels transfusion with a huge upside-down cross around his neck. what the fuck lol


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Jul 22, 2008)

Um Doom metal and Black metal are totally different types of metal. Doom is depressing and Black is only about satanic, evil stuff. (Of course this is a HUGE generalization, but the point here is that they are totally different)
Doom Metal: http://youtube.com/watch?v=6CFkj6DDn9g
Black Metal: http://youtube.com/watch?v=IWpEu3Nhc9o

I personally only like symphonic metal, because I don't really like music if it doesn't have a melody and stuff. Cradle of Filth is ok, IMO. Its symphonic black metal.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 22, 2008)

> I personally only like symphonic metal, because I don't really like music if it doesn't have a melody and stuff.



What about Progressive or MeloDeath?


----------



## TG. (Jul 22, 2008)

I only listen to small quantities of black metal, and even then it's only bands who have certain members in them. For example, I listen to Arcturus, Borknagar, and Ulver purely because Garm is in it. Emperor also had an album mastered by Garm which I quite liked. Wolves in the Throne room is quite good and a pioneer in the genre. 

I'm mostly a stoner/doom metal listener as far as metal goes. Black metal screeches can get old after a while.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 22, 2008)

Greenbunny45 said:


> Um Doom metal and Black metal are totally different types of metal. Doom is depressing and Black is only about satanic, evil stuff. (Of course this is a HUGE generalization, but the point here is that they are totally different)
> Doom Metal: http://youtube.com/watch?v=6CFkj6DDn9g
> Black Metal: http://youtube.com/watch?v=IWpEu3Nhc9o
> 
> I personally only like symphonic metal, because I don't really like music if it doesn't have a melody and stuff. Cradle of Filth is ok, IMO. Its symphonic black metal.



 Oh I know I was just curious if there were any funeral doom fans here while I  was asking. Incidentally funeral doom is much darker and more aggressive then  the genre standard, the good stuff isn't really depressing so much as totally  crushing and dark, the hard part is finding bands that are good enough to pull  music that minimalist off. Black metal is basically impossible to categorize  simply, even the founding bands sounded extremely different from each other.  That's why I was interested in what bands and why, there's a very broad spectrum  to choose from. Also good black metal bands tend to be pretty melodically  complex, not tonnes of keyboards mind you, just in the guitars, so not pretty  sounding by any means, but not stupidly primitive either.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 22, 2008)

Aden said:


> I'm not usually one for genres (save for shit like Korn _not being metal_), and most of the time I could care less what the lyrics are about. If the sound is interesting and good, I'll listen to it.
> 
> Am I correct in thinking that the biggest distinction of black metal is the lyrical themes?!



Well even the lyrics are pretty up in the air, only unifying factor is  negativity is absolutely necessary, different shades yes, suicide black metal,  occult black metal, industrial black metal and so on, but negativity is the  unifying trait. Doesn't really help very much though does it =P.

Honestly  stupid orthodox satanist lyrics tend to put me off as they strike me as being  really childish and draw way to many parallels to the most defective elements  of Judaeo-Christian religion. More complex philosophical, spiritual type lyrics  are more interesting to me on the religious front.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 22, 2008)

I've accidentally listened to so much black and death metal in my time that it doesn't really phase me anymore. I still can't stand it, of course; the only subgenre I've grown to like is folk metal -- Finntroll, Korpiklaani -- and that only in small doses. I also like Demon Hunter to a small extent. I think they're under black, anyway.

_*NOTE: Take may know nothing and be talking completely out of his ass._


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 22, 2008)

TakeWalker said:


> I've accidentally listened to so much black and death metal in my time that it doesn't really phase me anymore. I still can't stand it, of course; the only subgenre I've grown to like is folk metal -- Finntroll, Korpiklaani -- and that only in small doses. I also like Demon Hunter to a small extent. I think they're under black, anyway.
> 
> _*NOTE: Take may know nothing and be talking completely out of his ass._



Hmmm, should be noted that most of the black and death metal you'll encounter is shit, the best bands never leave the depths of the underground. Kind of an odd phenomenon within the most extreme forms of metal. Those bands actually dedicated to making something good instead of crap that might sound kind of scary to old people don't generally have any interest in whoring themselves. Still it's all a matter of taste, I dislike almost all forms of music so I certainly won't call you close minded for not being into this angry little corner of the music spectrum =P .


----------



## Aden (Jul 22, 2008)

TakeWalker said:


> I also like Demon Hunter to a small extent. I think they're under black, anyway.



I believe they're a Christian band.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 22, 2008)

Aden said:


> I believe they're a Christian band.



I believe you are correct, does that change anything?

I started liking them before I knew they were christian. I am not christian btw... Just getting that out there.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 22, 2008)

Magikian said:


> I believe you are correct, does that change anything?
> 
> I started liking them before I knew they were christian. I am not christian btw... Just getting that out there.



Yes it does, it makes them not black metal =P .


----------



## Aden (Jul 22, 2008)

Magikian said:


> I believe you are correct, does that change anything?



Well, if Xtian bands are for praising their god and black metal bands are for praising Satan, then it does change something. 

We need a really kvlt person to put us uneducated masses in our place.


----------



## TG. (Jul 22, 2008)

"Christian black metal" is usually named "unblack metal" while using the styles of black metal with christian lyrics instead of Satanic ones. I would say it puts it in a different genre than black metal, but it doesn't make it any less hilarious to hear "christian black metal" as a genre. 

Also Demon Hunter is metalcore.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 22, 2008)

Hah, in that case I do in fact like a *core band. I always say, though there are genres I'll label as being in my "I hate this music" bin, I nevertheless like at least something from everything. 

And I wouldn't care if they're Christian or not, I can't understand their lyrics.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 23, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Yes it does, it makes them not black metal =P .



Yeah I guess so... But they are still good xD



TG. said:


> "Christian black metal" is usually named "unblack metal" while using the styles of black metal with christian lyrics instead of Satanic ones. I would say it puts it in a different genre than black metal, but it doesn't make it any less hilarious to hear "christian black metal" as a genre.
> 
> Also Demon Hunter is metalcore.



WE HAVE A WINNER!



TakeWalker said:


> Hah, in that case I do in fact like a *core band. I always say, though there are genres I'll label as being in my "I hate this music" bin, I nevertheless like at least something from everything.
> 
> And I wouldn't care if they're Christian or not, I can't understand their lyrics.



Yeah same... I just mainly treat the voice as another instrument. Who cares about hearing what they are saying, just look it up on the internet. xD


----------



## Bryantacious (Jul 29, 2008)

Abigail Williams is an epic black metal band

http://www.myspace.com/abigailwilliams

listen to their older stuff like "Watchtower" and "Like Carrion Birds Picking"

i like them alot also because they are quite symphonic and death as well


----------

